# UK pharmacy Humatrope 34.2mg HGH



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone seen this before? My source has got it in. Never seen UK Humatrope before, 34.2mg so 102.6iu.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

DV8 said:


> Anyone seen this before? My source has got it in. Never seen UK Humatrope before, 34.2mg so 102.6iu.


Looks shit!! Definitely not made by Lilly.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

That’s hilarious


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DV8 said:


> Anyone seen this before? My source has got it in. Never seen UK Humatrope before, 34.2mg so 102.6iu.


Just fcuking loool


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DV8 said:


> Anyone seen this before? My source has got it in. Never seen UK Humatrope before, 34.2mg so 102.6iu.


It is fake, Lilly does not produce boxes like this, the mention of UK Hospitals is to give it legitimacy on the market but is incorrect.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ll be picking up some legit Lilly from a pharmacy over the counter in a few weeks I’ll post up the legitimate stuff.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks ridiculous


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> That looks ridiculous


I reckon someone got an eBay deal on a label printer


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

drwae said:


> I reckon someone got an eBay deal on a label printer


Sooo shit why would you even buy it or buy in wholesale ffs😂😂😂


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pscarb said:


> It is fake, Lilly does not produce boxes like this, the mention of UK Hospitals is to give it legitimacy on the market but is incorrect.


I did think that, just thought I'd post it up just incase anyone else had seen this doing the rounds.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DV8 said:


> I did think that, just thought I'd post it up just incase anyone else had seen this doing the rounds.


this went around a few years back as well it was proved back then to be fake as well.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pscarb said:


> this went around a few years back as well it was proved back then to be fake as well.


I'll make sure to stay clear.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> I’ll be picking up some legit Lilly from a pharmacy over the counter in a few weeks I’ll post up the legitimate stuff.


It’s not helped your dwarfism then monkey nuts?


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

js77 said:


> It’s not helped your dwarfism then monkey nuts?


No but it’s added 3”to my 12” penis


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> No but it’s added 3”to my 12” penis


So your cock is now longer than your leg?


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

js77 said:


> So your cock is now longer than your leg?


Yeah I can spin on it!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Yeah I can spin on it!


Is it circumcised?


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

js77 said:


> Is it circumcised?


No. I still have my hood


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> No. I still have my hood


Any chance you could forward me some pics? I’ve got a couple of day passes for Kings in Crawley if you fancy a swapsie.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

js77 said:


> Any chance you could forward me some pics? I’ve got a couple of day passes for Kings in Crawley if you fancy a swapsie.


No thanks I wouldn’t be seen dead in Crawley it reminds me of that time when I was in Honduras 🇭🇳


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> No thanks I wouldn’t be seen dead in Crawley it reminds me of that time when I was in Honduras 🇭🇳


Full of yam trees?


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

js77 said:


> Full of yam trees?





js77 said:


> Full of yam trees?


No? Not very safe.


----------

